# Warnung im gelben Dreieck / Oberfläche gestalten



## Gast2 (21. Aug 2012)

Hi,

(fast?) jedes Mal, wenn ich in Eclipse ein Oberflächenelement per drag'n drop auf die Oberfläche ziehe bekomme ich dazu eine Warnung (angezeigt mit gelben Dreieck).
Auch mit mouseover bekomme ich allerding keine Informationen zur Warnung.

Was sind das für Warnungen
und wie kann ich diese beheben? :rtfm:

Frank


----------



## Dagobert (21. Aug 2012)

Schalte in die XML Ansicht, und es wird deutlicher angeprangert 

mfg. Dagobert


----------



## Gast2 (21. Aug 2012)

Interessanterweise wird dort, 
in der XML-Ansicht gar nichts angezeigt.
Nicht mal das kleine gelbe Rechteck rechts am Scrollbalken.

Ich weiß ja schon, dass wenn ich einen String ändere,
dieser "pur" in XML eingetragen wird, statt in die strings.xml.

Aber Buttons und Layouts...?


----------



## schlingel (22. Aug 2012)

Was steht denn in der Problems-View?


----------



## Gast2 (22. Aug 2012)

*Nichts *(zu den Warnungen in der XML)!


----------



## Gast2 (22. Aug 2012)

Ausserdem bekommen die (neuen)Items auch keine ID's,
weder Buttons, noch die Beschriftung (Strings).
Ebenso landen diese nicht in R.java.

???:L                               ???:L                                     ???:L


----------



## schlingel (22. Aug 2012)

Hört sich danach an als wäre der Build (vermutlich nur der interne vom Android SDK) kaputt. Project -> Clean hilft nicht?


----------



## Gast2 (22. Aug 2012)

Ne, clean hilft leider auch nicht.
Alles was ich in der activity_main.xml anlege (drag'n drop) muss ich händisch mit @+id/ und in string.xml vervollständigen.

Ich habe auch schon erfolglos(!) nach den build-Einstellungen gesucht, die mir weiterhelfen könnten.

Vielleicht ist es auch noch interessant zu erwähnen, dass die Autovervollständigung (Strg+leer) leider auch nicht geht.


----------



## schlingel (22. Aug 2012)

Tja, keine Ahnung was zu den Default-Features der Drag'n'Drop Sache gehört. Ich verwende das nicht, rate auch ab davon weil man anders sowieso schneller ist, aber die Autovervollständigung sollte funktionieren.

Mach einmal ein Update vom Eclipse ADT.


----------



## Gast2 (22. Aug 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> ...weil man anders sowieso schneller ist,


sollte / werde ich mir womöglich auch angewöhnen...



schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Mach einmal ein Update vom Eclipse ADT.


habe ich erst frisch aufgesetzt.


----------



## schlingel (22. Aug 2012)

> habe ich erst frisch aufgesetzt.


Dann steht das wohl wieder an ... Ohne Witz, das hat erst jemanden hier im Forum bei einem ähnlich blödem Problem geholfen.


----------



## Gast2 (23. Aug 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Dann steht das wohl wieder an ...



Tatsächlich. Ich wollte es vermeiden. Habe es doch neu aufgesetzt. Jetzt geht's mit der Autovervollständigung.


----------

